# Simplicity 755



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I am thinking of picking up a used 755 for $250. Never heard of this brand but, after reading some reviews I am interested. Just want your 
opinions.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

The blowers built in the 70's and 80's had a very good reputation. The tractors of the 60's were also excellent. The gearbox on this one looks very robust. If the engine is good I think it's a keeper and should last a very long time. I don't know anything about the later models.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Some Simplicity's are the best made but all are well built as this one is however $250 is too much, it's too old. $150 is better, tops, unless it has new everything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been on the lookout around here for an 800 series needing some repair. I like the heavy duty look of the handle bars. This is and 860 on Craigs around here with no engine.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks do you have any idea when this model was made? The owner got it from his neighbor .


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

It has a new carb.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not up on them (yet). Might try getting the numbers off it and plugging them in here - - > https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/support/manuals.html


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, waiting for him to sent the serial and model numbers off the machine.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

John

Here's a much better deal for you if you are willing to spend $700, or whatever you can get it for. Very Easy fixes.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/5948216234.html


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

It is a 1995 model. I'll try to get it for $200 if it runs good. Any quick points to check when I go to see it tomorrow? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks I'll see if he will answer me quick. The fixes are simple .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's some things to look for:


----------

